# Menzerna Endless Shine Quick Detailer: Review



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

*What is it..?*

Into an already busy market comes another new quick detailer / spray sealant. Menzerna: Endless Shine Quick Detailer Spray.



In detail from the manufacturer...

_"The new "Endless Shine" quick detailing spray from Menzerna guarantees a perfect deep gloss, perceptibly smoother surfaces and long- lasting protection against environmental influences. The spray can be used after a car wash, after polishing and to remove minor dirt from all coated surfaces. The field of application is varied: Coated surfaces, glass, plastic, rubber, aluminium or copper, "Endless Shine" renews all surfaces quickly and effectively.

After application, water beads off the high- gloss surface entirely and the adhesion of dirt is prevented. This "energiser" is also a good choice for car dealerships whose vehicles have to radiate with a new shine on the sales floor, quickly and easily.

When it comes to gloss and lasting protection, "Endless Shine" is clearly superior to conventional products. It is an important addition to the Menzerna range of polishes. The quick-drying detailing spray does not require the addition of waxes and fillers, and is extremely easy to use: Spray the surface with the high-quality spray head and wipe with a micro fibre cloth."_

*What does it bring to the marketplace and what is it like..?*

Ease of use, slick finish and deep gloss shine. A liquid QD with a consistency slightly heavier than the usual QD, but not as viscous as some spray sealants. Slightly milky in appearance with a nondescript light chemical odour. Can be used on any surface.

*How much & quantity available..?*

Price: £14.95 per bottle. Currently only available in 500ML bottles.

*How easy is it to use..?*

Quite simply, its very easy to use! As such, it shows up some of the temperature / no direct sunlight / under & over application compromises of some well known spray QD sealants.

Used in the following conditions to test the limits of the alleged ease of use: Direct sunlight, heavily over applied, left on the panel too long, applied to wet / damp panels and of course removed straight away etc. Though I've not been able to test application above 15 C˚ as yet due to the time of year 

No streaking or marking whatsoever so far, even after letting it dry (indoors) on a test panel for 30 minutes. Applied to black paint exclusively which of course is merciless at showing up hazing or smears.

QD sprayed onto the surface, then spread with a MF cloth (or pad), flipped and lightly buffed. It doesn't flash off too quickly so allows an unhurried work time. Very easy to remove and certainly does not in any way require heavy or prolonged buffing - a definite plus for more vulnerable paint finishes. The QD was able to remove some light, post wash shampoo / water marks that were missed when the car was dried.









In this instance, Menzerna ES was sprayed and left to dry for around 30 minutes...



And then buffed, leaving not a streak in sight...



*What about the finish and durability..?*

The QD achieves a slick finish and gives a deep wet glossy appearance. It didn't add to the finish significantly (as the car was recently machine polished), but it certainly left the just waxed / sealed appearance that is always most welcome. Worked quite well on plastic and trim, refreshing the depth of black / grey plastic and leaving a light sheen.

Durability is yet untested, but I'm not expecting a miracle product in terms of longevity. This product is a QD with some protection rather than a fully blown LSP sealant in its own right. I'd be happy if It lasted about a month or two.



*How does it compare to the competition..?*

Very well indeed as the ease of use was a significant stand out feature, compared to some of the competing brands who's products can streak when over applied etc.

In protection against the elements alone, water repellency is up there with the very best, effecting tight water beading and efficient sheeting when rinsing. Not quite as tight beading as the (?) market leader, Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer, but still very good indeed. So how does it compare to 'the elephant in the room' BSD? In brief very well, outlined are the areas which in my opinion, each QD variant marginally leads the other..

Finish & Gloss: Menzerna ES
Application: Menzerna ES
Slick Finish: Menzerna ES
Keeping the car clean: Equally as good as each other.
Water repellency: Sonax BSD
Odour: Sonax BSD
Price: Sonax BSD 750ML at £12.90 betters Menzerna ES 500ML at £14.95

So as a quick fun test to compare both QD's water behaviour I divided a line down the middle of the car. Sonax BSD on the RHS and Menzerna ES on the LHS (same on the vertical panels). For clarity, the vehicle base LSP's are coatings: ArtDeSine Keegan & Sicko. For reference, Sicko gives a deep lustrous finish but its lotus effect is only average at best, and any beading has tailed off significantly. Now I am aware that an accurate test would employ clean, freshly prepared panels, but more often than not, these QD sealants are used as LSP maintenance products to freshen up weather proofing or to revive a little in-between LSP application bling.







As can be clearly seen, the hydrophobic qualities of each sealant are pronounced - tight water beading with only a little difference between them. Looking closely, the Sonax BSD beads are slightly taller and rounder, but tend to settle more on the surface. The Endless Shine beading is a little flatter but readily runs off the panel more efficiently. Splitting hairs as there is very little real world difference between the two 



Its a similar story on the front end too 



*Would I buy it again..?*

Without doubt, yes.

*Pros..?*

Its obvious that Menzerna have looked long and hard at similar spray detailers and have concluded that ease of use should be a leading quality of Endless Shine, contrasting where competing products can sometimes be compromised by certain application procedures or environmental conditions, here, Endless Shine excels my opinion.

*Cons..?*

I'm not a big fan of the nondescript chemical odour (non offensive), it could do with a pleasant scent added to enhance the enjoyment when used. The price isn't as good a value as something like BSD, and its also not available in larger volumes (to date).

*Conclusion.*

Very easy to use, leaves a superb slick, glossy wet look finish, quite good value for money (for ease of use alone) and so one of my favourite new products of 2014 in fact. Highly recommended :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great Review ( hope you don't mind added it to the reviews section)


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Great review, really good read


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Great. Would like to have Bouncers QD in to the competion....


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

WHIZZER said:


> Great Review ( hope you don't mind added it to the reviews section)


Cheers Whizzer - no probs. Was going to drop you a line with the review later 



sm81 said:


> Great. Would like to have Bouncers QD in to the competion....


I don't actually have a bottle of Bouncers QD as yet! I really wanted a stand lone test of Endless Shine anyway, and not a product by product group test. I used Sonax BSD as a comparative reference point, firstly as its gained (and rightly so) such an enthusiastic following and secondly to show how well Endless Shine compared to this much discussed product. Plus, both originate from the same country and I thought it would interesting to see how the competing products solve the same problem. Perhaps you could do your own comparison with Bouncers QD and share the results


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Another great review. It's interesting to see the comparisons between both products, and that is illustrated well by both the quality of the pictures and the clear, well written review. Thanks.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Brilliant write up. :thumb:

I was looking at buying another QD soon, and this one was already on my shopping list.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Fantastic review, I was looking for something new to try. I like the way water runs off. It may reduce marks created when static blobs attract dust and dry.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Nice review mate, I'd be interested to see if this glossier than the serious performance ultra gloss show detailer which is a great product and dirt cheap

Although probably not the protection of these two


----------



## GazGJ (Oct 15, 2014)

Does it have a tacky feel like the Sonax BSD?


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Doug: I'm not sure as I've never got around to using the SP Detailer. Its on the list as I need a bulk buy once my FK has run out, and its a serious candidate, so will report back if I pull the trigger detailer and do a quick SP / ES comparison :thumb:. 

GazGJ: In short, no, its a much slicker finish when cured. I never felt that the finish of BSD was tacky as such, just the application procedure can feel a little 'sticky' or 'grabby' to the MF cloth. I found that adding another layer of BSD after a couple of hours/days helped it feel a little slicker - not by much, although its a small price to pay for that water behaviour!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's an excellent review.


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

Great review


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Cracking review! Very informative. Thank you :thumb:


----------



## awoogar (Aug 27, 2013)

Top review there buddy A★☆★☆


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

First of all - nice and sober review!

Comparing it to Sonax BSD is indeed the way to go - without a reference point, it would simply be yet another product review out there.

It's interesting with Menzerna beginning to produce other products than compounds. Mind that products such as PowerLock are MenzernaUSA products - not German. It's in some way a flattery towards the Brilliant Shine Detailer, and could mean that Menzerna wants a share of the market that Sonax(and all the hype) produced.



GazGJ said:


> Does it have a tacky feel like the Sonax BSD?


Try using more than 1 cloth to apply and remove it - if you are not doing this already. I tend to mist 1 cloth lightly, rub it in a little, then spray a light mist on to the panel, spread with the misted cloth - which will feel a little tacky when spreading, then buff lightly with a second fully dry cloth. Misting the first cloth won't be necessary when it's "primed", it's just for avoiding that it will suck up all the product that was meant for the paint, on the first panel. Buffs off like a breeze!

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Ebbe: You have echoed my thoughts with regard to Menzerna entering into the QD market place! A coincidence with the success of BSD? Er, No!  But I don't think they will have gone into this lightly, as, unless I'm much mistaken they seem a conservative company and would only launch a product they consider equal / better than Sonax BSD and their ilk - after methodically studying the competition. And in my experience, so far so good - Endless Shine does compete!

Agree that with Sonax BSD (and ES for that matter, but much less so!), its the application procedure that can make things feel a little awkward and has to be tailored / adapted to the product, which can be frustrating!

I use a similar procedure with multiple cloths, but keep the initial MF cloth / pad for application throughout, then buffing with two or three fresh towels. After a few panels the first MF both / pad gets saturated enough to just allow a light quick wipe of the product onto a fresh panel, then of course buff with a fresh cloth. I just find it efficient as excess product is being used up and its not over applied. I found BSD a breeze to use in this way and gives a superb streak free finish.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

durability update?


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Nicely done review :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

dillinja999 said:


> durability update?


I'll get a quick update done this coming week sometime - been absolutely frantic this last couple of weeks


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Four Week Update: Finally some update photos - apologies for the delayed responses on this thread. Deadlines and Christmas prep wait for no man! 

Thoughts on the two sealants. For clarity, the car has only been washed twice with a PH neutral shampoo and then a quick (non LSP) wipe down with a QD (FK425) as a drying aid. The spray QD sealants have not been re-applied.

Both are performing very well indeed, lasting surpringly well and are doing a sterling job at keeping the elements at bay. The initial taught round beading has tailed off somewhat, but its evident protection is still present, as can be seen from the snaps (apologies for the phone pix).

If I had to be utterly pedantic about choosing a preference and only have one bottle on the shelf, I'd say I'd choose the Menzerna ES as its such a pleasure to use without any application vices occasionally associated with spray sealants; plus, Its a close call, but I'd say that Menz is lasting that bit longer too with more efficient water run off and less dirt accumulation. But in real world terms and to the laymen, there's little in it - a month on and both remain excellent spray sealants for topping up an LSP in Winter! :thumb:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

what a great review, i cant help notice how clinical your garage is too.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

:lol: I wouldn't describe it as clinical - tidy perhaps! A coat of white paint and Really Useful Boxes can deceive the eye  It has to be an organised space as our loft is useless in terms of volume of storage, so the garage needs to be a relatively organised space, fulfilling the role of house storage / dumping ground / work shop / detailing bay - and occasionally car storage if lucky!


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

yetizone said:


> :lol: I wouldn't describe it as clinical - tidy perhaps! A coat of white paint and Really Useful Boxes can deceive the eye  It has to be an organised space as our loft is useless in terms of volume of storage, so the garage needs to be a relatively organised space, fulfilling the role of house storage / dumping ground / work shop / detailing bay - and occasionally car storage if lucky!


it makes me want to go to b&q and buy some white masonary paint and do mine now.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Thank you for a helpful and trustworthy update. It is so easy to praise or condemn products on first use only to change opinion a little later on.


----------



## brba (Sep 13, 2009)

Sonax










Menz










Beading and sheeting no difference...
But Menz looks way better , its slick amd nice 

Video


----------

